# need to make localhost secure



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

I have a local site using XAMPP and and need to make it secure from outside entry. I keep reading documentation as to how to do this but thus far don't understand. I think I need to go httpd.conf
& php.ini to make changes -what, how, where else? Thanks in advance for any constructive advice.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

have you opened your ports up to allow external access to your site? if you have not then your site is secure from external threats. but if you want to be sure then open up XAMMP and click on the admin for apache, this should open up a webpage in your defult browser, then click on the link that say security. it will give you a load of options. also it will tell you if your server (area that XAMPP's htdocs points at) is secure or not and if not it will give you a resaon why.

hope that helps


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

thanks a lot. so many people have been warning me re. losing my data to fools who want to just be hateful.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

well if you have opened up your site to the rest of the world then i would also suggest having a strong firewall and antivirus/anti spyware just to booster your securety but this would be a good idea even if your site was not public


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

thanks


----------

